

Applying Principles of Entrepreneurship to Your Life - entrepreneur
http://mindfulentrepreneur.com/blog/2007/08/24/apply-entrepreneur-values-to-personal-life/

======
bmaier
I don't mean to be a downer, but how many times can these principles be re-
worded and written about by different people?

